# SQ Demonstration CD's UPDATED: Direct links



## malestrom

Well,I thought I'd share some various demonstration CD's for some SQ setups.Just click on the DOWNLOAD button.I will upload all these to Direct links.



Use *Imgburn* (freeware) to make audible CD's


Thanks.

*Audiophile from FOCAL JMlab - The Spirit Of Sound 1996-2009 8CDs*

.flac | .cue | most covers

Focal JMlab CD No 1 (1996)

01. Sweet sixteen - Junior Wells
02. Wishing well - Michael Ruff
03. Tears for Eric - Harvey Mandel
04. Naima - Thom Rotella
05.. Amuseum - James Nowton Howard
06. Improvisation - Ron Tutt
07. Dock of the bay - Lincoln Mayorga
08. Sweet Georgia Brown - Harry James
09. Bold Nelson/ Eddystone Light - Luxon & Crofut
10. Fever - Jeannie Bryson
11. Spanish Harlem - Rebecca Pidgeon
12. Grandma's hands - Livingston Taylor
13. Pink panther - Henry Mancini
14. Requim Dies Irae - Guiseppe Verdi
15. La Donna E Mobile - Guiseppe Verdi
16. Flute Concerto in D - Antonio Vivaldi

Focal JMlab CD No 2 (1997)

01. Left and right channels test
02. Pink noise: Ref. -14dB Fs
03. Front channels polarity test
04. Single cylinder moto engine
05. Muffeled
06. Sourdo
07. Walking cello
08. Setting interference test: digital silence 0 bits
09. 1kHz ref.: 14dB Fs
10. 20Hz
11. 25Hz
12. 31,5Hz
13. 40Hz
14. 50Hz
15. 63Hz
16. 80Hz
17. 100Hz
18. 125Hz
19. 160Hz
20. 200Hz
21. 250Hz
22. 315Hz
23. 400Hz
24. 500Hz
25. 630Hz
26. 800Hz
27. 1kHz

Focal JMlab CD No 3 (1998)

01. Junior Wells - "Use Me"
02. Liningston Taylor - "Isn't She Lovely"
03. Friend 'n Fellow - "One More Day"
04. Rebecca Pigeon - "Grandmother"
05. Robert Hohner Percussion Ensemble - "La Bamba"
06. James Newton Howard - "She"
07. Thom Rotella Band - "Patty Cake"
08. McCoy Tyner - "Miss Bea"
09. Johny Frigo - "Stompin' at Savoy"
10. Carlos Heredia - "De Volao - Bulerias"
11. Jim Ketner - "Improvisation"
12. Carl Orff Introduction - "Fortune"
13. Vaclav Nelhybel - "Tritico"
14. Igor Stravinski - "The Soldier's March"
15. Antonio Vivaldi - "The Four Seasons - Summer"
16. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - "Concerto No.21 - Andante"

Focal JMlab CD No 4 (1999)

01. Terry Callier - "C'est la vie"
02. Joe Jackson - "Chacha loco"
03. Bernardo Lavilliers - "Romeo Machado"
04. Sergio Mendes & Brazil 66 - "For What It's Worth"
05. Pooka - "The Insect"
06. Horsepower - "Brimstone Rock"
07. Alain Bashung - "La nuit de mens"
08. Lucky Peterson - "Who's Been Talking"
09. John Scofeld "Ago go"
10. Dee Dee Bridgewater - "Killing Me Softly"
11. Pierpolajak - "Je sais pas jouer"
12. Black Uhuru - "Chill Out"
13. Charly Antolini - "Endless"
14. Cyrill Lutzelschwab/Martin Hess - "Boxenkiller"
15. Yello - "Resistor"

Focal JMlab CD No 5 (2002)

01. Everything must Change
02. Raoui
03. Dat Dere
04. Trois petits points
05. The ghetto
06. I've seen that face before (Libertango)
07. Dick Tracy
08. M.P. on the run
09. Who
10. Get me home
11. The day
12. Fast Lane
13. Like a prayer
14. Real fonky time
15. Ready (Radio Edit)
16. Jano Iapin

Focal JMlab CD No 6 (2005)

01. One Evening - Feist
02. Melody - Molly Johnson
03. Flowers Never Die - Emile Simon
04. Hold On - J.J. Cale
05. I want you - Marvin Gaye
06. The Boy who stole the blues - Mighty Mo Rodgers
07. Hardgroove - Roy Hargrove
08. Spanish grease - Willie Bobo
09. Madan - Salif Keita
10. Someday - Martin Solveig
11. Never thought I would - Audun kleive
12. Satisfaction - Benny Benassi
13. Mumbai Theme - A.R. Rahman
14. You look good to me - Oscar Peterson Trio
15. Nite mist blues - Monty Alexander Trio

Focal JMlab CD No 7 (2008)

01. Ayo - Down On My Knees
02. Shiley Horn - If You Go
03. Sergio Mendes & Brasil 66 - For What It's Worth (Shantel Remix)
04. Erykah Badu - On & On
05. Shay Mane - 4 Women
06. Yoshiko Kishino - Siesta
07. Mamani Keita - Djama Nyemao
08. Christian Mcbride - Night Train
09. Yuri Buenaventura - Ne Me Quitte Pas
10. Kem - Heaven
11. Pills - Free Step
12. Lamb - Gabriel
13. Fede Le Grand - Put Your Hands Up For Detroit
14. Godsmack - Straight Out Of Line
15. Anthrax - Keep It In The Family

Focal JMlab CD No 8 (2009)

01. Liane Foly - Au Fur Et A Mesure [00:03:55]
02. Stacey Kent - The Ice Hotel [00:05:28]
03. Lila Downs - Dignificada [00:03:46]
04. Rachelle Ferrell - Sista [00:03:57]
05. M - Onde Sensuelle [00:03:06]
06. Raul Midon - State Of Mind [00:03:25]
07. Charlie Hunter & Leon Parker - Mean Streak [00:04:53]
08. Erik Truffaz - Arkhangelsk [00:03:39]
09. Talk Talk - Happiness Is Easy 12 Mix [00:07:03]
10. Larusso - Tu M'Oublieras [00:03:41]
11. David Guetta, Joachim Garraud & Chris Willis - Love Is Gone [00:03:23]
12. Monte Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra - Les Contes D'HofTmann Act II Chanson [00:05:22]
13. State Academic Mariinsky Theater Choir St. Petersburg - Prince Igor Polovstian Dances No. 4 [00:02:09]
14. Michael Schenker Group - Cozy Powell Drum Solo [00:11:26]
15. Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water [00:05:39]



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

*McIntosh Audiophile Test Reference {Digital Mastering} *

LIST:

01. Stravinsky:
The Firebird Suite-Infernal Dance
(excerpt)

02. Starker Plays Kodaly:
Duo for Violin and Cello,Op.7-Allegro serioso,non troppo
(Recorded in Japan 1978)

03. Dvorak:
Symphony No.9 in E Minor,Op.95,from the New World-Allegro con fuoco

04. Bizet-Shchedrin:
The Carmen Ballet-ix.Torero

05. Voices of Angels:
Vos Flores Rosarum

06. AARON COPLAND:
Billy the Kid(suite from the ballet) -Gun Battle

07. Vivaldi:
Four Seasons-Concerto in E major,RV 269 "Spring" I.Allegro

08. Piazzolla:
Libertango(Tangos arranged for saxophone and orchestra)

09. Beethoven:
Adagio Cantabile from Sonata Op.13(Pathetique)

10. Music of Berlioz:
Symphonie Fantastique,Op.14 Marche au Supplice(March to the Scaffold):Allegretto non troppo

11. MACAL conducts GLIERE:
The Red Poppy,Ballet Suite,Op.70-Heroic ****** Dance

12. MACAL conducts GLIERE:
The Red Poppy,Ballet Suite,Op.70-Chinese Dance

13. Tchaikovsky:
Serenade for Strings,Op.48,ll,Walzer

14. Shostakovich:
Symphony No.10 in E Minor,Opus 93 ll,Allegro

15. AARON COPLAND:
The Red Pony-Happy Ending

Total: 60:39


----------



## malestrom

*Marantz Hi-End Audiophile Test Demo CD 13th edition 2011*

Marantz Hi-End Audiophile Test Demo CD 2011
.wav | .img | covers

1. Thank To You
2. Show Me The way
3. When Luther Played The Blues
4. Estate
5. Tiger Dance
6. In The Arms Of An Angel
7. Arco Luc
8. Always There
9. Touch Siltech
10. Sofly As In The Morning Sunrise
11. In The Arms Of A Woman
12. Adaigo
13. A Fine Romance
14. Nobody Else But Me
15. Anonymous Ground In D-minor
16. Music For Invertebrates

Download


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Problem or no, I'm almost finished with the last DL... thanks..

(dealing with megaupload sucked IMHO)


----------



## nomed

There is also this "Audio’s Audiophile Collection (24k Gold CD)".
I need to relocate the torrent file...

Its part of my 40gb test folder.


----------



## nomed

Found it
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:8C4AC0879F15B654513765803177689C9399B5BE&dn=AUDIO%27s%20Audiophile&tr=udp%3a//tracker.ccc.se%3a80
magnet link 
11gb. Enjoy


----------



## nomed

There is also this VA - Stockfisch Records Test & Demonstration CD (Collection) (2004-2011)


----------



## malestrom

*The Burn-in CD by Kharma Legendary Speakers*

1.Low-High organ
2.Percussion high
3.Percussion low
4.Percussion very high
5.Piano low-high
6.Percussion very fast from small instruments
7.Flute picollo, bass ax,tenorsax and double bass
8.Sound library STS Television Production (part of STS Digital)
9.Demagnetizing CD track

DOWNLOAD


----------



## malestrom

*World First Acoustic Burn-In & Revitalize CD*



> Three violins worth 5,400,000 dollars in total, produce beautiful overtones above 20Khz.The 92 keys Bosendorfer 275 concert grand piano,Jamica & Jazz burn-in tracks are specially designed to burn-in & revitalize your Hi-Fi system.


World First Acoustic Burn-In & Revitalize CD
.wav | bitrate 14110 kbps 

01. Loving You
02. When I Fall In Love
03. Some gets in your eyes
04. Tears In Heaven
05. Tennesse Waltz
06. Happy Face
07. Loving You
08. Jazzy Trio
09. India Drum
10. India concert
11. Strad Sun
12. Stradivari
13. Guarneri
14. Guadagnini
15. Jamica
16. Jazz
17. Bosendorfer
18. Bosenderfer 275
19. 25 Hz 100 Hz
20. 8KHz 20KHz


----------



## Lars Ulriched

Subscribed...looking for more...would be great if using filesharing site rather than torrent...thanks anyway...


----------



## malestrom

> Subscribed...looking for more...would be great if using filesharing site rather than torrent...thanks anyway...


It would be easier but the problem is that one day they are there and the other,gone....


----------



## stochastic

Torrents are filesharing, just on a distributed crowd level rather than a point-source level where the point source is easily held 'accountable'. Is there any reason why a singular site would be a better means? IMHO torrents are superior for most purposes (provided peers with complete copies exist on the torrent network).

Also, keep in mind that these discs should be burned at 1x speed to give best sound quality. Disc-at-once is also best in most cases. For further info


----------



## stochastic

I also stumbled on this one - easily created by hand with audacity, but easier to just grab the torrent and have them all ready to burn.
*IASCA setup & test disc 1997*

FLAC files

01 - Quick Checks - Channel ID
02 - Quick Checks - Polarity (20 Hz to 200 Hz)
03 - Quick Checks - Polarity (200 Hz to 2 kHz)
04 - Quick Checks - Polarity (2 kHz to 20 kHz)
05 - Quick Checks - Polarity (20 Hz to 20 kHz)
06 - Spectral Balance - Bark 0 (0 to 100 Hz)
07 - Spectral Balance - Bark 1 (100 to 200 Hz)
08 - Spectral Balance - Bark 2 (200 to 300 Hz)
09 - Spectral Balance - Bark 3 (300 to 400 Hz)
10 - Spectral Balance - Bark 4 (400 to 510 Hz)
11 - Spectral Balance - Bark 5 (510 to 630 Hz)
12 - Spectral Balance - Bark 6 (630 to 770 Hz)
13 - Spectral Balance - Bark 7 (770 to 920 Hz)
14 - Spectral Balance - Bark 8 (920 to 1080 Hz)
15 - Spectral Balance - Bark 9 (1080 to 1270 Hz)
16 - Spectral Balance - Bark 10 (1270 to 1480 Hz)
17 - Spectral Balance - Bark 11 (1480 to 1720 Hz)
18 - Spectral Balance - Bark 12 (1720 to 2000 Hz)
19 - Spectral Balance - Bark 13 (2000 to 2320 Hz)
20 - Spectral Balance - Bark 14 (2320 to 2700 Hz)
21 - Spectral Balance - Bark 15 (2700 to 3150 Hz)
22 - Spectral Balance - Bark 16 (3150 to 3700 Hz)
23 - Spectral Balance - Bark 17 (3700 to 4400 Hz)
24 - Spectral Balance - Bark 18 (4400 to 5300 Hz)
25 - Spectral Balance - Bark 19 (5300 to 6400 Hz)
26 - Spectral Balance - Bark 20 (6400 to 7700 Hz)
27 - Spectral Balance - Bark 21 (7700 to 9500 Hz)
28 - Spectral Balance - Bark 22 (9500 to 12000 Hz)
29 - Spectral Balance - Bark 23 (12000 to 15500 Hz)
30 - Spectral Balance - Bass (Full)
31 - Spectral Balance - Bass (50 Hz High Pass)
32 - Spectral Balance - Bass (50 Hz Low Pass)
33 - Spectral Balance (-6 dB @ 30 Hz)
34 - Spectral Balance (Flat)
35 - Spectral Balance (+6 dB @ 30 Hz)
36 - Spectral Balance (-6 dB @ 63 Hz)
37 - Spectral Balance (Flat)
38 - Spectral Balance (+6 dB @ 63 Hz)
39 - Spectral Balance (-6 dB @ 125 Hz)
40 - Spectral Balance (Flat)
41 - Spectral Balance (+6 dB @ 125 Hz)
42 - Spectral Balance (-6 dB @ 250 Hz)
43 - Spectral Balance (Flat)
44 - Spectral Balance (+6 dB @ 250 Hz)
45 - Spectral Balance (-6 dB @ 500 Hz)
46 - Spectral Balance (Flat)
47 - Spectral Balance (+6 dB @ 500 Hz)
48 - Spectral Balance (-6 dB @ 1 kHz)
49 - Spectral Balance (Flat)
50 - Spectral Balance (+6 dB @ 1 kHz)
51 - Spectral Balance (-6 dB @ 2 kHz)
52 - Spectral Balance (Flat)
53 - Spectral Balance (+6 dB @ 2 kHz)
54 - Spectral Balance (-6 dB @ 4 kHz)
55 - Spectral Balance (Flat)
56 - Spectral Balance (+6 dB @ 4 kHz)
57 - Spectral Balance (-6 dB @ 8 kHz)
58 - Spectral Balance (Flat)
59 - Spectral Balance (+6 dB @ 8 kHz)
60 - Spectral Balance (-6 dB @ 16 kHz)
61 - Spectral Balance (Flat)
62 - Spectral Balance (+6 dB @ 16 kHz)
63 - Staging (Reference)
64 - Staging (2 kHz to 20 kHz)
65 - Staging (400 Hz to 2 kHz)
66 - Staging (100 Hz to 400 Hz)
67 - Imaging (Reference)
68 - Imaging (2 kHz to 20 kHz)
69 - Imaging (400 Hz to 2 kHz)
70 - Imaging (100 Hz to 400 Hz)
71 - Imaging (Stereo)
72 - Imaging (Mono)
73 - Imaging (Left)
74 - Imaging (Right)
75 - Linearity and Noise (Reference)
76 - Linearity and Noise (-15 dB)
77 - Linearity and Noise (-30 dB)
78 - Linearity and Noise (-45 dB)
79 - Linearity and Noise (-60 dB)
80 - Linearity and Noise (-75 dB)
81 - Linearity and Noise (Zero Bit)
82 - Distortion (Reference)
83 - Distortion (0.03%)
84 - Distortion (0.1%)
85 - Distortion (0.3%)
86 - Distortion (1%)
87 - Distortion (3%)
88 - Distortion (10%)
89 - SPL - Danny Perry - Trial of Seconds
90 - SPL - Killer Quad - Killer Quad MegaMix
91 - SPL - Max Killa Hertz - 808 Tune Up
92 - SPL - Warning- Shock Hazard - Robodrop
93 - Measurement (1 kHz @ -10 dBFS)
94 - Measurement (1 kHz @ 0 dBFS)
95 - Measurement (20 Hz to 20 kHz)
96 - Measurement (25 Hz to 20 kHz 1,3 Octave Pink Noise)
97 - Measurement (20 Hz to 20 kHz Pink Noise)
98 - Measurement (80 Hz to 20 Hz)
99 - Measurement (50 Hz to 10 Hz)


----------



## rodneypierce

Props to you for linking your torrent's here!! Ill DL these then I get home tonight.

Thanks again!!


----------



## cruzinbill

oh nice these seem worth atleast having a look at.


----------



## CrimsonCountry

Thanks! I'll be downloading these tonight tonight as well. Should come in handy once I get my setup installed.


----------



## cruzinbill

FWIW all files are in good shape and seeding seems good as well


----------



## malestrom

*Wilson Audio - Ultimate Reference CD* 
.img | .wav | 1411kbps

TRACKS :
01. Copland - Fanfare for the Common Man
02. Haydn - Trumpet Concerto in E flat Major - Allegro
03. Voices of Angels - O clarissima mater
04. Dancing Through The Walls - Mating Dance
05. Romantic Cello Favorites - Serenade
06. Giora Feidman - Magic of the Klezmer - Songs of Rejoicing
07. Hovhaness - Sym.50 'Mount St.Helens' III. - Volcano
08. It's Not Easy Being White - It's Not Easy Being White
09. York - Los Angleles Guiter Quartet - Bantu
10. Falla - The Three Cornered Hat
11. The World of The Harp - Susann McDonald - Song in the Night
12. Shut Yo' Mouth - Slam Stewart & Major Holley - Close Your Eyes
13. Igor Stravinsky - Firebird: Infernal Dance Of All Of Kashchei's Subjects
14. Visions of Heaven - BACH-GOUNDO - Ave Maria
15. Leonidas Kavakos - Fritz Kreisler - Liebesleid
16. Mavis Rivers - As Time Goes By
17. Out West - Ferde Grofe-Grand Canyon Suite - On the Trail


----------



## ousooner2

I've got the Autosound Discs in FLAC/WAV format if anyone wants those..

Not sure how to put a torrent up though..


----------



## metanium

ousooner2 said:


> I've got the Autosound Discs in FLAC/WAV format if anyone wants those..
> 
> Not sure how to put a torrent up though..


I am so interested in AutoSound 2000 CD 104 (Disc 4). Let me know how I can facilitate.

Thanks!


----------



## ousooner2

Looking at 104 online, I'm pretty sure I have that one.


----------



## nomed

> 4/28/2012 12:28:33 AM	Real-time file system protection	file	G:\Torrents\IASCA - IASCA Setup & Test Disc 1997 FLAC\72 - Imaging (Mono).flac	probably a variant of Win32/Statik potentially unwanted application	unable to clean


Is it only my IS going crazy?


----------



## stochastic

ousooner2 said:


> I've got the Autosound Discs in FLAC/WAV format if anyone wants those..
> 
> Not sure how to put a torrent up though..


Google can help walk you through making and uploading a torrent (or google can point you to lots of tutorials, I should say).



nomed said:


> Is it only my IS going crazy?


I'm on a linux/ubuntu box so I don't need to worry about a win32 virus, however I ran a scan with my anti-virus (checking for windows viruses) and they all turned up clean. The flac file your error is coming from plays fine too.


----------



## rodneypierce

can anyone seed the focal and marantz torrents please? Looks like there are no peers/seeders for either of those.


----------



## malestrom

rodneypierce said:


> can anyone seed the focal and marantz torrents please? Looks like there are no peers/seeders for either of those.


seeding


----------



## YellowC4S

The link to the IASCA disc seems to be down


----------



## malestrom

YellowC4S said:


> The link to the IASCA disc seems to be down


It's working fine.Because it's a magnet link you probably have to upgrade your torrent client.

Download the attached file,unzip and double click it.


----------



## damonryoung

I would like to thank everyone for putting these tracks up!!

Is there anyone seeding? The only one I've got going right now is Audio's Audiophile..

Thanks again!!


----------



## abdulwq

thankssssssss


----------



## tuner culture

how do you setup a torrent client? never did this, but want to download the files? Any help setting up so i can get the files would be helpful


----------



## Dubstep

I will seed ALL of the disks...for 1 month.


----------



## stochastic

tuner culture said:


> how do you setup a torrent client? never did this, but want to download the files? Any help setting up so i can get the files would be helpful


how to use torrents - Google Search

There's lots of options. I've always told people to use Vuze as their client, but when I walked my dad through that process we found a bunch of tricky bloatware that it installs if you're not careful.

I personally run a program called Transmission Transmission on my Ubuntu computer, but it also works on OS X.

Oh, and I've been seeding all of these files since I found this thread and got them all downloaded myself. Hopefully everyone else does the same.


----------



## nubz69

How about some quality 24/96k or 24/192k recordings?


----------



## stochastic

nubz69 said:


> How about some quality 24/96k or 24/192k recordings?


What DAC do you have in your car that can handle 24/96K or higher? You also realize that your Bit One can only do 48KHz?

I don't completely agree with this article, but you might want to read: 24/192 Music Downloads are Very Silly Indeed
I do like 24/96K recordings and wish that DACs with that technology would catch up to the consumer market, but until then I'll keep my music in lower quality.

And now I'm veering things off topic. Look what you made me do


----------



## audiophile96

Hello Malestrom
With regard to your uploaded test discs can you tell me how to convert the files for each disc into playable CD's with individual tracks and of the highest quality?


----------



## ISTundra

stochastic said:


> What DAC do you have in your car that can handle 24/96K or higher? You also realize that your Bit One can only do 48KHz?
> 
> I don't completely agree with this article, but you might want to read: 24/192 Music Downloads are Very Silly Indeed
> I do like 24/96K recordings and wish that DACs with that technology would catch up to the consumer market, but until then I'll keep my music in lower quality.
> 
> And now I'm veering things off topic. Look what you made me do


I agree that 192/24 is overkill, but I've dropped >$500 on 96/24 downloads from HD Tracks and other hi-res websites in the last 4 months or so that I enjoy at home. Granted, I can't play that rate in the car, but many of them have a different mastering to them than what is available on CD and even downsampled to 44.1 for the car -they still sound great.


----------



## nubz69

stochastic said:


> What DAC do you have in your car that can handle 24/96K or higher? You also realize that your Bit One can only do 48KHz?
> 
> I don't completely agree with this article, but you might want to read: 24/192 Music Downloads are Very Silly Indeed
> I do like 24/96K recordings and wish that DACs with that technology would catch up to the consumer market, but until then I'll keep my music in lower quality.
> 
> And now I'm veering things off topic. Look what you made me do


Xonar ST, sapphire 2i2, and although my bit one only does 24/48 I can always downsample from 96k to 48k.

I have read that article and it leaves some things out which make a difference in that argument.


----------



## rton20s

Finally started DL'ing these yesterday. Now I need to split the files up into separate tracks. Anyone recommend some software for that, or point me in the direction of a good article or thread?


----------



## stochastic

rton20s said:


> Finally started DL'ing these yesterday. Now I need to split the files up into separate tracks. Anyone recommend some software for that, or point me in the direction of a good article or thread?


The torrents with one big file all have .cue or similar files that will give any good CD burner the track burn points. No need to manually separate things.


----------



## rton20s

stochastic said:


> The torrents with one big file all have .cue or similar files that will give any good CD burner the track burn points. No need to manually separate things.


Thanks. I saw a couple mentions of foobar when doing my searches. I might give that a look when I get home. I also won’t be burning CDs of these, but more likely converting them to .wav files to be loaded onto an SD card or USB thumb drive.


----------



## crispin

I am DL'ing one of them right now.

I will seed for a while.


----------



## audiophile96

malestrom said:


> *Marantz Hi-End Audiophile Test Demo CD 13th edition 2011*
> 
> Marantz Hi-End Audiophile Test Demo CD 2011
> .wav | .img | covers
> 
> 1. Thank To You
> 2. Show Me The way
> 3. When Luther Played The Blues
> 4. Estate
> 5. Tiger Dance
> 6. In The Arms Of An Angel
> 7. Arco Luc
> 8. Always There
> 9. Touch Siltech
> 10. Sofly As In The Morning Sunrise
> 11. In The Arms Of A Woman
> 12. Adaigo
> 13. A Fine Romance
> 14. Nobody Else But Me
> 15. Anonymous Ground In D-minor
> 16. Music For Invertebrates


With regard to you kindly posting these test discs, can you tell me how I convert to playable CD's with individual tracks and of the highest quality, especially the focal discs which only have one file per disc?


----------



## oldturd

The .cue file for JM Lab No.1 was was no good in my download. Can someone post a good version?


----------



## oldturd

Nevermind. I edited it manually.


----------



## Vmax911

Are these still active, or do I just not know how to do the torrent thing. I was able to get the first one, but nothing else.


----------



## Vmax911

Disregard, restarted the client and seems to be working. User error on my part!


----------



## GS-R_Autotech

I will be seeding these as well. Thanks for the reference material!


----------



## zikzak

Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## subwoofery

Wondering if anyone has any Harman Kardon/JBL (Mercedes) Logic 7 demo CD... 

Kelvin


----------



## Keoni

Thanks, malestrom and all the others who posted links! Has anyone been able to burn the Focal No. 6 CD? My app reports that there's not enough space on a blank CD to complete the burn. All the other cue/flac files burned properly for me...just #6.


----------



## malestrom

If I remember correctly,I managed to burn it using *Burrrn*

Give it a try.

Also,if the torrents need seeding,please let me know!


----------



## Jon225

Thanks for posting even though I won't be able to do them justice for a while.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Digging this one up! I see that the JM Lab files are a single FLAC track. I host these on a media server making it hard (impossible) to skip to certain songs. What are other people doing about this? Burning to CD and ripping individual tracks?


----------



## 07azhhr

Architect7 said:


> Digging this one up! I see that the JM Lab files are a single FLAC track. I host these on a media server making it hard (impossible) to skip to certain songs. What are other people doing about this? Burning to CD and ripping individual tracks?


 
I used wavepad editer to seperate the songs. But when I did this I chose uncompressed and the files came out largger then the whole disc files lol. Anyways it is good editing program for this.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Just used Medievel Cue Splitter, it's free and works great: Medieval CUE Splitter (PC)


----------



## Lord Raven

Looking for tracklist of Disc 9, please help?


----------



## rxonmymind

Are there any online sources one can download to Android/Motorola phone? An audio shop had the actual CD by Focal "The spirit if sound"#7. love to download to my phone at highest rate possible.


----------



## Rs roms

Looking for a Disc 9 from Jm labs, anyone?


----------



## TexZen

Rs roms said:


> Looking for a Disc 9 from Jm labs, anyone?


This appears to be a good .torrent link: Focal - The Spirit of Sound - Demo Disc 9 (FLAC) Torrent Download - LimeTorrents

Currently d'loading at 375kB/s.

Will verify in about 12-15 minutes.


----------



## Lord Raven

I want the sound track list yo  There are no file names in this torrent either  

Disc-9 Tracklist is required guys!


----------



## Rs roms

TexZen said:


> This appears to be a good .torrent link: Focal - The Spirit of Sound - Demo Disc 9 (FLAC) Torrent Download - LimeTorrents
> 
> Currently d'loading at 375kB/s.
> 
> Will verify in about 12-15 minutes.


0 Seeders, 0 Leechers


----------



## TexZen

Rs roms said:


> 0 Seeders, 0 Leechers


Just fired up utorrent. showing 6 & 4 (me being one of them). I'll leave it up for the foreseeable future.

I am also looking for (web and local connections) the track list. This disc isn't really my keg of grog, but the track list would be nice...


----------



## TexZen

Lord Raven said:


> I want the sound track list yo  There are no file names in this torrent either
> 
> Disc-9 Tracklist is required guys!


BOOM!

http://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/@0_mall/bits/cabinet/01512002/arf_focal_cd_no8_2.jpg

For those who don't want to/won't click on the link:

1. We love - Jürgen Paape feat. Boy Schaufler
2. Mushroom - Superpitcher
3. Closer - Nicolas Stefan
4. I look into mid air - Rex the Dog
5. I'm in love with a German film star - Sam Taylor Wood produced by Pet Shop Boys (Gui Boratto Mix)
6. Mr. Decay - Gui Boratto (Robert Babicz - Universum Disco Mix)
7. Falter - Echo Club
8. Loreley - Koelsh
9. Come into my life - Jürgen Paape feat. Alison Degbe
10. Domino - Oxia
11. Not sure - Oxia
12. Don't look back - Robert Babicz
13. Ironik - Alex Millan & Lorent Air
14. Ofterschwang - Jürgen Paape
15. In Tyrannis - Wassermann


----------



## HardCoreDore

Do your ISP's still allow torrent files? If you try that with Comcast, they send you a nasty letter in the mail. Direct Download FTW!


----------



## TexZen

HardCoreDore said:


> Do your ISP's still allow torrent files? If you try that with Comcast, they send you a nasty letter in the mail. Direct Download FTW!


Yep. The only time I ever received a dirty letter in the mail for torrent files was from Comcast. Received it 4x, threw all of them right in the trash as the torrents were legal. They are just covering their a$$. uVerse, Grande, & TWC apparently couldn't care less.


----------



## HardCoreDore

TexZen said:


> Yep. The only time I ever received a dirty letter in the mail for torrent files was from Comcast. Received it 4x, threw all of them right in the trash as the torrents were legal. They are just covering their a$$. uVerse, Grande, & TWC apparently couldn't care less.


Supposedly there's some warning threshold that you can't go over, or they cancel you and notify the MPAA, and RIAA. 

I hate Comcast


----------



## Rs roms

TexZen said:


> Just fired up utorrent. showing 6 & 4 (me being one of them). I'll leave it up for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I am also looking for (web and local connections) the track list. This disc isn't really my keg of grog, but the track list would be nice...


Finally some activity, but only one seeder :surprised: This is gonna take a while
Edit: Finished downloading. Thanks man


----------



## syncal1

I'd like to send out a big high five to all of you that have posted these tracks, so thank you!


----------



## Kelocyde

Great CDs, Subbed for later use.


----------



## Vintage Carter

subbed


----------



## luney

Any of you guys have any idea what happened to the 5 CD Autosound 2000 set that someone was talking about uploading early in this thread? I have looked absolutely everywhere for that set. When a google search showed it was here I couldn't believe it. If anybody knows where I can find it and not just it being mentioned, it would be so greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, Jim.


----------



## luney

Sorry but I can't figure out how to edit this. I cannot even find these for purchase. If anybody is willing to share these it would truly be appreciated. Especially the #104 disc. All of them would be awesome. Thanks guys.


----------



## Catalyx

You can find them but they're usually overpriced. It'd be great if someone here can share lossless copies!


----------



## Martin1430

davidnavone.com has all 5 of them in stock. 17.95 each


----------



## Catalyx

Martin1430 said:


> davidnavone.com has all 5 of them in stock. 17.95 each


Yeah, overpriced...


----------



## luney

I don't think that is overpriced. However, I found good links to them in another thread somewhere on here. I can't remember the exact thread but I found them by searching.


----------



## Martin1430

Catalyx said:


> Yeah, overpriced...


Well, don't forget what your siq says.


----------



## luney

Martin1430 said:


> Well, don't forget what your siq says.


Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are!


----------



## Catalyx

Martin1430 said:


> Well, don't forget what your siq says.


Except I'm not in the market for test tracks on a physical medium so won't be paying less for "poor quality" CDs and wish I'd dropped $90+ on a supposedly superior product. If I could pay a reasonable amount for lossless downloads then I might get some.


----------



## Mr.Beck

West Central Alabama here!! Actual Crimson Country! Hint,Hint


----------

